# Israel Helps Impoverished Africans



## MJB12741 (Sep 18, 2016)

All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.


Thanks to Israel, Africa Will Never be the Same


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Run tell Odious.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.


Indians were exploiting Africans long before the Israelis. That's why your fellow anti-Semite hero Idi Amin kicked them out of Uganda.

I'm not Jewish btw (given your calling everyone who disagrees with you a Jew), but I've got a lot more respect for them than Indians, especially whiny ones who think black neighborhoods in Chicago are the place to be


----------



## fanger (Sep 18, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Africa Will Never be the Same


Except in Israel.......

For nearly a year Israel has been offering African migrants cash and the chance to go and live in what is supposed to be a safe haven in a third country - but the BBC has spoken to two men who say that they were abandoned as soon as they got off the plane. One was immediately trafficked, the other left to fend for himself without papers.

Adam was 18 when he arrived in Israel in 2011. Attackers had burned down his home in Darfur at the height of the genocide, and he had spent his teenage years in a UN refugee camp in another part of Sudan. With no prospects in the camp and no sign of an end to the conflict in Darfur, he made his way north through Egypt and the lawless Sinai peninsula to Israel.

But Israel - which has approved fewer than 1% of asylum applications since it signed the UN Refugee Convention six decades ago - has not offered asylum to a single person from Sudan. It turned down Adam's application, and last October, when he went to renew the temporary permit allowing him to stay in the country, he was summoned to a detention centre known as Holot, deep in the Negev desert.
Israel's unwanted African migrants - BBC News


----------



## fanger (Sep 18, 2016)

Israel’s policy toward African asylum seekers is to pressure them to self-deport or, as the former interior minister Eli Yishai put it, to “make their lives miserable” until they give up and let the government deport them. About 60,000 African asylum seekers have entered Israel since 2005, most of them Muslims from the Darfur region of Sudan, and Orthodox Christians from Eritrea; today that number is closer to 45,000.

The government and some media call them “infiltrators,” a word that for most Israelis evokes Palestinians illegally crossing into Israel to launch attacks, painting them as a threat. A law passed in 2013 requires male African asylum seekers already in Israel to be detained automatically and indefinitely in the open detention center, Holot, in the Negev desert. Detainees are allowed to wander the desert between three obligatory check-ins every day, and they must also remain in Holot overnight. If they miss a check-in, they can be transferred to the nearby prison. Their only alternative is to accept a sum of $3,500 to return to their country of origin, or a third country, usually Uganda or Rwanda, often without proper documentation to stay.
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...eception-for-african-asylum-seekers.html?_r=0


----------



## Hollie (Sep 18, 2016)

fanger said:


> Israel’s policy toward African asylum seekers is to pressure them to self-deport or, as the former interior minister Eli Yishai put it, to “make their lives miserable” until they give up and let the government deport them. About 60,000 African asylum seekers have entered Israel since 2005, most of them Muslims from the Darfur region of Sudan, and Orthodox Christians from Eritrea; today that number is closer to 45,000.
> 
> The government and some media call them “infiltrators,” a word that for most Israelis evokes Palestinians illegally crossing into Israel to launch attacks, painting them as a threat. A law passed in 2013 requires male African asylum seekers already in Israel to be detained automatically and indefinitely in the open detention center, Holot, in the Negev desert. Detainees are allowed to wander the desert between three obligatory check-ins every day, and they must also remain in Holot overnight. If they miss a check-in, they can be transferred to the nearby prison. Their only alternative is to accept a sum of $3,500 to return to their country of origin, or a third country, usually Uganda or Rwanda, often without proper documentation to stay.
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...eception-for-african-asylum-seekers.html?_r=0


How many migrants have been accepted by Hamas and Fatah?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.
> ...



Christians in many european countries and even in america, have exploited other people and parts of the world for centuries.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 18, 2016)

FFS, every animate thing has exploited other animate things since animals evolved.

This is the stuff of dingbats!


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2016)

fanger said:


> Israel’s policy toward African asylum seekers is to pressure them to self-deport or, as the former interior minister Eli Yishai put it, to “make their lives miserable” until they give up and let the government deport them. About 60,000 African asylum seekers have entered Israel since 2005, most of them Muslims from the Darfur region of Sudan, and Orthodox Christians from Eritrea; today that number is closer to 45,000.
> 
> The government and some media call them “infiltrators,” a word that for most Israelis evokes Palestinians illegally crossing into Israel to launch attacks, painting them as a threat. A law passed in 2013 requires male African asylum seekers already in Israel to be detained automatically and indefinitely in the open detention center, Holot, in the Negev desert. Detainees are allowed to wander the desert between three obligatory check-ins every day, and they must also remain in Holot overnight. If they miss a check-in, they can be transferred to the nearby prison. Their only alternative is to accept a sum of $3,500 to return to their country of origin, or a third country, usually Uganda or Rwanda, often without proper documentation to stay.
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...eception-for-african-asylum-seekers.html?_r=0




Illegals that are killed even as they cross Egypt 

Israel is small vulnerable country, not an open door to all refugees.

No country is perfect but Israel is no worse that most countries in the region and certainly tries to be better in many respects.

Countries around the world are having problem with refugees.  Most don't deal with the same risk and threats as Israel, till recently.

Why is Israel measured with such a different yard stick?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.









 And what is India doing, apart from demanding more money to line the leaders Swiss bank accounts.   It is you and your fellow slugs that are the parasites, and all you need do is look at the poverty in India while it lavishes wealth on its leaders.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 18, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> ...








 So they were islamonazi's and as such should have been deported. Your source is not to be trusted as it is proven to be anti semitic.


 Do you know the rules for asylum, read up on them so you know what will happen when you flee for your life and leave your wife and children to fend for themselves


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 18, 2016)

fanger said:


> Israel’s policy toward African asylum seekers is to pressure them to self-deport or, as the former interior minister Eli Yishai put it, to “make their lives miserable” until they give up and let the government deport them. About 60,000 African asylum seekers have entered Israel since 2005, most of them Muslims from the Darfur region of Sudan, and Orthodox Christians from Eritrea; today that number is closer to 45,000.
> 
> The government and some media call them “infiltrators,” a word that for most Israelis evokes Palestinians illegally crossing into Israel to launch attacks, painting them as a threat. A law passed in 2013 requires male African asylum seekers already in Israel to be detained automatically and indefinitely in the open detention center, Holot, in the Negev desert. Detainees are allowed to wander the desert between three obligatory check-ins every day, and they must also remain in Holot overnight. If they miss a check-in, they can be transferred to the nearby prison. Their only alternative is to accept a sum of $3,500 to return to their country of origin, or a third country, usually Uganda or Rwanda, often without proper documentation to stay.
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...eception-for-african-asylum-seekers.html?_r=0








 They are under no compulsion to accept those that have broken the law. Now how many asylum seekers from darfur has your nation taken in this last year ?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.
> ...



This thread is about Israel's supposed contribution towards humanity but I guess parasite Israel does not have much to show for in that area so you low life Jews are dragging India into it. Since you asked:

a. Indian volunteer soldiers fought in World War II to dislodge Nazis and Fascists. 

b. India was a major part of UN mandated peace corpse in S Korea. 

c. India liberated Bangladesh against all odds. 

d. Indian peace keeping soldiers brought peace and stability to Sierra Leone, what used to be a war torn African country before Indian help. 

e. Indian soldiers helped Maldives when they were over taken by mercenaries. 

f. India played a major role in bringing sanctions against S Africa's apartheid regime. 

... 

I can go all day long but this thread is an Israeli parade so I do not want to steal your thunder. Now start listing what Israel has done for the people of the world. We are all waiting.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2016)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israel’s policy toward African asylum seekers is to pressure them to self-deport or, as the former interior minister Eli Yishai put it, to “make their lives miserable” until they give up and let the government deport them. About 60,000 African asylum seekers have entered Israel since 2005, most of them Muslims from the Darfur region of Sudan, and Orthodox Christians from Eritrea; today that number is closer to 45,000.
> ...


What the Jew hater fanger leaves out is that these Blacks are often shot in the back  by Arabs as they travel to get to Israel.   Also,  he forgets to tell us that the Black Muslims in Darfur were murdered by  the lighter skinned Muslims.  I suggest that he contact the president of the Sudan to ask him why he stated he doesn't want any Blacks in his country.


----------



## rylah (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




How about half of the technology in your houses, Hospitals and job places or keeping fuckers like you breathing by teaching your governments security measures...not to mention being among the (if no THE) first to respond and help people on the ground during crisis.

But I guess you knew all that, you racist low life just tried to look SMART in your buddies' eyes and derail the thread.


----------



## dani67 (Sep 18, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Africa Will Never be the Same


*Israel’s abuse of African refugees exposes Zionism’s xenophobiahttps://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20150420-israels-abuse-of-african-refugees-exposes-zionisms-xenophobia/*
***Israeli Jewish hate rally against Africans in Tel Aviv caught on video as Haaretz deletes article about it
Israeli Jewish hate rally against Africans in Tel Aviv caught on video as Haaretz deletes article about it
*


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

rylah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You sound like a reincarnation of iRosie because you make about as much sense as she does. In her defense though, I think she hits hashish before posting on this forum. What is your excuse?


----------



## rylah (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



But thanks for the opportunity to spread the truth once more:

*Israel's next contribution to mankind: A breakthrough in cancer reaserch*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/israeli-contributions-to-rio-olympics.517338/#post-14957300
*Israeli Contributions To Rio Olympics*

*Israeli Contributions To The World*

*Another Israeli Zionist contribution to peace and humanity*

*Another great Zionist contribution to humanity and science: exoskeletons for the crippled*

*Helping the blind see again, yet another Zionist Israeli contribution to humanity and peace*

*Great Breaking News For Israel*

*Worldwide Humanitarian Aid Provided By Israel*


**Btw compared to the billions of Indians and their contribution, we the Jews and Israelis are doing just fine...

Want to see some more?


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant, et al,

This question of who did more of what  --- and when, just gets boring after a while.  Relative to the Arab-Israeli Conflict, it is a irrelevent.



Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Wikipedia has a fair list of *inventions and discoveries by Israeli scientists and researchers,* working locally or overseas.  In addition to that list if significant contributions, I would like to note:

Bill Gates calls Israel "a major player in the high-tech world;" most of Windows NT operating system was developed by Microsoft-Israel; the Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed in Israel at Intel; both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R&D facilities outside the U.S. in Israel and, with more than 3,000 high-tech companies and start-ups, Israel has the highest concentration of high tech companies in the world apart from the Silicon Valley."​It was noted in the list of accomplishments:  "Israel produces more scientific papers per capita than any nation by a large margin; its $100 billion economy is larger than all of its immediate neighbors combined and Israel is the only liberal democracy in the Middle East."  And in addition to these laudatory considerations, 
*Israel’s top 45 greatest inventions of all time are found in this article.*

*(SIDEBAR)*

In the haste, sometimes, to criticize Israel, there emerges a failure to focus on the "Israel" vs "Arab/Arab Legion;" as in this case --- when the comparison is with India.  And while Israeli ranks 18th on the *2015 Human Development Index* (and its components), India ranks #130 on the HDI.  Israel out ranked each and every member of the Arab League; to include the oil/gas rich nations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

^ 

I invite you to post more. You do not need to post any links. I am assuming you are an honorable person and will not lie. Given all the free money that you guys get from US tax payers, I am hoping that some of that is going towards the betterment of mankind. However, what you have posted so far is mostly medical breakthrough meant for making money for Israelis patent holders. 

Also, I am truly delighted to see that you are passing to others some of the aid money you get from US tax payers. 

Now go easy on propaganda and post something where Israel has done something to help other countries or people who were not Jews.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ^
> 
> I invite you to post more. You do not need to post any links. I am assuming you are an honorable person and will not lie. Given all the free money that you guys get from US tax payers, I am hoping that some of that is going towards the betterment of mankind. However, what you have posted so far is mostly medical breakthrough meant for making money for Israelis patent holders.
> 
> ...


Your last statement here. You have to be either kidding or totally uninformed.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ^
> Now go easy on propaganda and post something where Israel has done something to help other countries or people who were not Jews.



Oh look!  Old style antisemitism thrown to deflect from the truth.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Rocco,

I am not interested in a who can piss further contest between India and Israel. I am just doing my humble duty of educating your people on this forum who are acting like racist douche-bags on threads after threads. If you find my people acting like douche-bags anywhere on this forum, feel free to educate them. I will not stop you. 

Scientific and medical breakthroughs are mostly beneficial to the country and people who undertake them. For example, India sent spacecraft to Mars. The technological know-hows gained through such exercise primarily helped India not other countries. Although, I was reading in the news that India did provided some of that data to US and European universities. Still I would not call that helping the world. Similarly, Israeli scientific breakthroughs are patented and mainly help Israel not others and therefore cannot be counted as acts of altruism.


----------



## rylah (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ^
> 
> I invite you to post more. You do not need to post any links. I am assuming you are an honorable person and will not lie. Given all the free money that you guys get from US tax payers, I am hoping that some of that is going towards the betterment of mankind. However, what you have posted so far is mostly medical breakthrough meant for making money for Israelis patent holders.
> 
> ...




Haiti, Philippines, Turkey, Italy to name a few and wait fort it.....
*Israel Helps Impoverished Africans*

and for further education: 
*Israel's humanitarian aid efforts*


----------



## Shusha (Sep 18, 2016)

rylah said:


> not to mention being among the (if no THE) first to respond and help people on the ground during crisis.



Israel has deliberately and intentionally developed technology and systems which create the conditions for it to be the first to respond to all major catastrophes.  She doesn't just respond first -- she developed a fast response system which far outstrips any other nation which allows her to be first on the ground with the necessary equipment, medications, technology and personnel to alleviate the suffering of the people -- regardless of where, which nation, which ethnicity or religious group has faced the disaster.  Further, this is a project which was initiated and is kept alive by the people of Israel.  They are the ones pioneering this advanced response system.  

The people of Israel have also developed fast response teams in their own country -- allowing nearby people with medical training and specialized equipment to respond to medical emergencies much faster than an ambulance service would be able to do.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> If you find my people acting like douche-bags anywhere on this forum, feel free to educate them. I will not stop you.



YOU are acting like a racist douche-bag by calling Israel a parasite and commenting that Jews only help other Jews.  Are you educated now?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

rylah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...



This is nothing. India gave Afghanistan 1 billion dollars last week. A week before that, India gave Vietnam 1/2 a billion dollars. Couple of months ago India gave Nepal 1 billion dollars. I am not even counting on India's aid to other African and South Asian countries and this alone exceeds the entire alms Israel gets from the US. Boy, it is you who needs to get educated and I will educate each one of you racist Jews.

Once again, look at my original list and post something which matters. You do not need to post links. I will not dispute what you post unless you lie like some of your Jewish people do here.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > If you find my people acting like douche-bags anywhere on this forum, feel free to educate them. I will not stop you.
> ...



This thread is not about establishing Israel as a parasite but suit yourself if that is what you want to discuss.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I heard somewhere that India has a couple hundred thousand more people than Israel. And what alms does Israel get from the US? Israel Defense Minister was here in Ft Worth to buy 21 of our F35s. Alms, you say?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I know that India is a much larger country and has far more industries than Israel. That is why it was stupid for you Jewish people to turn this thread into a pissing contest between India and Israel instead of pushing forward arguments proving Israel is not a parasite.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I'm not a Jewish people and Israel is not a parasite. Far from it. Whatever they get is well worth the price of being our ally and their value of being strategically placed in the ME.


----------



## rylah (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Now this thread turned into nothing but Vikrant shamelessly showing his RACISM.

30 posts away and you still haven't said ANYTHING related to the op...is that your big contribution?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ... instead of pushing forward arguments proving Israel is not a parasite.



Actually, since you put forth the claim that Israel is a parasite, I would suggest the onus is upon you to prove your claim.  The OP demonstrates Israel provides beneficial assistance to others.  Several people have supported that claim with other evidence of Israel giving to the world's communities.

You have put forth the claim that Israel is a parasite.

_par·a·site
ˈperəˌsīt/
noun_

_an organism that lives in or on another organism (its host) and benefits by deriving nutrients at the host's expense._
_derogatory
a person who habitually *relies on or exploits others and gives nothing in return*._


You have a long hill to climb up out of that hole you made.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.


The way India exploits the US?


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 18, 2016)

Perhaps the Pali supporters would prefer we stop showing Israeli contributions to better our lives throughout the world & discuss Palestinian contributions instead to educate the Zionists.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

The Arabs in the Bank, West of Jordan have a homeland.
It's called Jordan.
Jordan joined a military effort and lost.
The Bank, West of Jordan does not belong to Jordan.
It belongs to Israel.
Unless Jordan wants to start another military conflict to conquer the Bank.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 19, 2016)

fanger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> ...


Such a melodramatic turn of tone!
However, Israel accept asylum seekers the problem is with work migrants, do you know the international law regarding these matters fanger?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...









 And anything recent that was not paid for. Have you seen the programmes on India and its system of graft, start at the bottom paying pennies and end at the top paying $billions.   

 You forgot that Indian soldiers turned on their allies and mass murdered them as well. Well documented in the history books. And the way you are talking you would think that only Indian troops have ever done anything when the reality is they have done very little.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

dani67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> ...









 And as usual all you have is islamonazi pallywood propaganda that has no basis in reality. Your source is LYING POS MUSLIMS with an axe to grind


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 Do you slash yourself with a knife until the blood runs freely and you are soaked in it. Then indulge in a bout of khat abuse to lead you closer to Hell


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ^
> 
> I invite you to post more. You do not need to post any links. I am assuming you are an honorable person and will not lie. Given all the free money that you guys get from US tax payers, I am hoping that some of that is going towards the betterment of mankind. However, what you have posted so far is mostly medical breakthrough meant for making money for Israelis patent holders.
> 
> ...








 What free money as your own link shows that it was tied to certain conditions, this means that the money is not free. And when you refuse to accept anymore free money to India then you might be taken seriously. How much do you get again and what is it used for ?
 Not making that much if they have to deliver it at cost to US Hospitals and clinics is it, unlike shoddy medical knock offs produced in India that have a failure rate of over 50%

And when will India do the same, as at the moment 99% is spent on bribes to line Swiss bank accounts

Plenty has already been given, it is you that has posted nothing about the much more populous India and its benefits to the world at large. The only thing I have seen in the last 10 years was when India mobilised its troops along the border with pakistan and started the process of getting its nuclear weapons ready when pakistan threatened Israel with its nuclear weapons.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Rocco,
> 
> I am not interested in a who can piss further contest between India and Israel. I am just doing my humble duty of educating your people on this forum who are acting like racist douche-bags on threads after threads. If you find my people acting like douche-bags anywhere on this forum, feel free to educate them. I will not stop you.
> 
> Scientific and medical breakthroughs are mostly beneficial to the country and people who undertake them. For example, India sent spacecraft to Mars. The technological know-hows gained through such exercise primarily helped India not other countries. Although, I was reading in the news that India did provided some of that data to US and European universities. Still I would not call that helping the world. Similarly, Israeli scientific breakthroughs are patented and mainly help Israel not others and therefore cannot be counted as acts of altruism.








 To be an educator you first need to be educated yourself. You are too stuck in your NAZISM and Jew hatred to ever be educated


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








And then you woke up and realised it was all a dream. You need to provide evidence as your word is worth nothing after all the LIES you have been caught telling.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 And you have yet to prove that Israel is a parasite, like we have proven that islam is a parasite and a virulent cancer.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 19, 2016)

;


Vikrant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 The way it works is you make the claim so you have to introduce the evidence to support your claim. All you have done is repeat the claim without proving it. We have shown that Israel is working for the benefit of ALL mankind by going public with many of its breakthroughs. But looking at the size of India and its population compared to Israel you would expect India to be producing 1000 times more breakthroughs, and yet it has none to its name. That tells its own story.....................


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hard to figure.  Israel does so much good for so many people all over the world & yet look at the harm Israel has caused themselves & Palestinians with their Zionist agenda of peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians so they can remain in Israel rather than helping the Palestinians by finding some incentive for some surrounding Arab country to grant them a right of return back to their native homelands.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2016)

rylah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So we no longer have to send you 3.8 billion ,  good.  All you jews and Israelis care about is well jews and Israelis, glad you understand the difference.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Hard to figure.  Israel does so much good for so many people all over the world & yet look at the harm Israel has caused themselves & Palestinians with their Zionist agenda of peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians so they can remain in Israel rather than helping the Palestinians by finding some incentive for some surrounding Arab country to grant them a right of return back to their native homelands.



A jew only helps another jew, and sometimes a jew will jew another jew.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> A jew only helps another jew, and sometimes a jew will jew another jew.



Nope.  No antisemitism going on here.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A jew only helps another jew, and sometimes a jew will jew another jew.
> ...


Can you ever imagine the Jew hater Penelope being the humanitarian like the Jews are?  Instead she would be cheering on the KKK. 

Jews and the Civil Rights Movement


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A jew only helps another jew, and sometimes a jew will jew another jew.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 Does this mean the Jews dont have to help you out any more and give you warnings of Iran's missile testing. Or that Syria is killing American citizens because they want to. How about helping you weather the next recession and keeping you on an even keel. Nearly forgot treating you for all the modern ailments that are self inflicted in the Jewish funded hospitals.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to figure.  Israel does so much good for so many people all over the world & yet look at the harm Israel has caused themselves & Palestinians with their Zionist agenda of peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians so they can remain in Israel rather than helping the Palestinians by finding some incentive for some surrounding Arab country to grant them a right of return back to their native homelands.
> ...







And if this was true you would have died of a disease many years ago, but because you were treated by a Jew who used Jewish medicine you lived.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Israel's contributions to world humanity are endless.  Maybe she will educate us to Palestinian contributions to the world.


----------



## racialreality9 (Oct 1, 2016)

The only thing the Jews are doing with Africans is shipping them to Europe and America to let the hated white race deal with them.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 1, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> The only thing the Jews are doing with Africans is shipping them to Europe and America to let the hated white race deal with them.








 That would be the arab muslims of course, but the hate sites you visit dont tell you that do they


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ;
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> ...



The way it works is that you open up a browser. Go to google.com and do some search yourself. Nobody has time to educate your illiterate ass. As far as India's aid to Afghanistan and Nepal is concerned, it has already been posted by me in Afghanistan and Asia forums. The reason you do not know anything is because you are one lazy cucumber sucker.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 2, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ;
> ...








 NO    The way it works is you make a claim and you produce the evidence to support that claim. If you cant or dont then you are ridiculed and laughed at for blindly following the orders of your leader. This is the action of a brainwashed islamonazi propagandist stooge who cant see that evidence is needed to support their many false claims


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 9, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are a free loader. You want to benefit from the labors of others. You want other people to do Google for you. What is funny is that you are asking for links about the topics that have already been posted with links on this forum.


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 10, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> The only thing the Jews are doing with Africans is shipping them to Europe and America to let the hated white race deal with them.



Holy mackeral.  I didn't know that.  How many Africans has Israel shipped so far to Europe & the USA?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 BULLSHIT I want you to prove your claims using unbiased sources, as your word alone is worth absolutely nothing. You are the first tho whinge when there is no link to other peoples claims, so why should you get away with doing it ?


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Africa Will Never be the Same


O how you fall into my hands MJB,and how I surpass you in all things Jewish..........I will start with my Highlight which is:----

THANKS TO JEWS,AFRICA WILL NEVER BE THE SAME.

I will take you back to 1690 and a Jew called Benjamin Levi,a clever and prosperous man,infact one of the originators of a new business at that time "The Bank of England"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He had many fingers in many pies......in the early 1700's he decided to start a new shipping line and company "The African Company" this company was part of the notorious "Triangle of Trade"...Shipping manufactured goods from England to Africa,and selling them.....from here MJB  you may start TO FEEL SLIGHTLY UNCOMFORTABLE,MAYBE NOT......his Cargo from Africa to the New World MJB was SLAVES and Millions he Transported and Hundreds of Thousands were Slaughtered on-route,suffocation,illness,murder and so on.........Levi was an Askenazi sic Jew and head of the Askenazi Synagogue which he built in London(it's still there,he is buried close by) out of the humongous profit from the SLAVE TRADE,after the SLAVES had been dumped and SOLD in America and other places like Cuba,Brazil,Guyana and Jamaica,he loaded his ships with Rum,Cotton and other saleable GOODS IN ENGLAND>>>>>>completing the Triangle of Trade>>>>>BY FAR THE LARGEST PROFIT WAS IN HUMAN TRAFFIKING in his own shipping fleet!!!!!!

YOU SEE MJB,you should realize that theliq the scholar of all Jews and Jewishness.......has to call you and other Zionists (Whom I don't speak to due to their utter stupidity) Out all the time...anyway You LIE,it is not Israel that is helping these Africans but monies given to Israel by other people,be it Aid or personal Gift.There is an Irony,that all the African Americans Tax of which a proportion is GIVEN to Israel as Aid, is infact helping Africans!!!!!!!!

Keep Trying MJB because you are extremely trying at times


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israel’s policy toward African asylum seekers is to pressure them to self-deport or, as the former interior minister Eli Yishai put it, to “make their lives miserable” until they give up and let the government deport them. About 60,000 African asylum seekers have entered Israel since 2005, most of them Muslims from the Darfur region of Sudan, and Orthodox Christians from Eritrea; today that number is closer to 45,000.
> ...


????When was a Country with Nuclear Weapons and Bombs VUNERABLE ?????Methinks you FIB


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It is good to see a parasite like Israel pitching in  I just hope that they will not start exploiting Africans the way they exploit us.
> ...


What a strange post,firstly you are wrong about VIK,Your agreeing with Vik by saying ..in your words "Indians were exploiting Africans long before the Israelis" did....Really this is just too much


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 13, 2016)

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...









 When did the country admit it had nuclear bombs then, or are you just relying on the stories you see on the hate sites ?


 By the way no country would use their nuclear weapons against themselves, so mass illegal immigration makes every nation vulnerable even Russia


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



For the less educated.......Nuclear Weapons: Who Has What at a Glance | Arms Control Association


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Hey, digger!


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Huh  Hum  Hoss,looking side ways at the "Lips" it could be Hillarys Pussy or Asshole...I know you admire the Lady Hoss but I hadn't realized you had been so intimate with her.......LOL....steve


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




That Moo Moo ia  your beloved.  You mix her milk with your favorite whiskey and get come to this forum to show your anti-Semitism.  Do you think  you are the first anti-Semite to pull up that stuff about slavery from the hate sites?  Using hate sites doesn't make anyone a scholar for your information.  Why have you left at the others who were in the slave trade?  Why have you left out that the African Muslims were the ones who captured these other Blacks and sold them to the slavers?.  This is how  the first Muslims arrived in America with the help of their fellow Black Muslim brethren who sold them.

An interrelating bit of history, Steve.  Maybe you can share it with Al Sharpton.


America’s first slave owner was a black man.


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Sadly Hoss there is No Anti-Semitism just facts,not Hate sites just documented History........as you full well know......Is your lifes mission to always shoot the Messenger or do you not want to acknowledge the truth.........MJB made a statement that was fundamentally untrue.....I merely reiterated facts,truthful facts.

Look here Hoss if you find subjects difficult to comprehend or piquant situations hard to deal with,exposes you to becoming a BORE.......and STOP all this Hate and Anti-Semitic nonsence because it is rubbish you speak.......as for MoMo Milk I prefer Breast Milk to flavour my whiskey,you should try it sometime,LOL...I'm sure your beloved Hillary will flop out a TIT and express some into your Mash.....if you vote for her.....LOL...Love you Man,your loyal friend steve


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Who are you trying to fool that you are a scholar?  As I said, this slavery topic has been brought up many times by anti-Semites such as you.  Instead of some site like Rense.com or a site where David Duke is posting about "Jewish" slavery, come up with something from the history department of an American University such as Stanford or Harvard.  We all know that there are plenty others who were involved in the slave trade, not just some Jews.

I don't know why it disturbed you so much that MJB  brought up this  thread about Israel helping Africans that you had to go back in history for something like you did.   If the thought of slavery unnerves you, why not go to the African forum and talk about the slavery happening now in the 21st century.

Slavery in Sudan - Christian Solidarity International


----------



## theliq (Oct 13, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


MJB's prose didn't unnerve me at all.......Slavery was/still is a blight on humanity Hoss................I was just making a historic point about Jewish involvement...by the way they were not the worst...steve


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I don't understand why you even  had to bring up the subject of slavery in this particular thread.  You could have thought positively of what Israel is doing in Africa which would have been more apropos.

Esther’s Story: From the Heart of Africa to Israel | telfed.org.il

Israeli Doctors Save 4000th Foreign Child's Heart


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


It was all in the terminology Hoss......where MJB stated how Israel was benefiting Africans,knowing a great deal of Jewish history I merely stated it wasn't always the case.

The Jews as a nation or even before they became a nation have always and over a great long period,for the size of their nation have performed way beyond every peoples in the world,Music,Business,Medicine,the Arts,Technology etc.,etc.,and have improved the life of mankind..Full Stop.

They have been,Persecuted,Demeaned,Disowned and almost Destroyed like no other race......their BLIP is the treatment of the Palestinians and they should frankly know better,they do know better but with the advent of Zionism this barbarity towards the Palestinians (Their Cousins) continues unabated...It is a shameful DISGRACE.

If you think I am going to besmirch the contribution to Mankind the Jews have made......think again......those like yourself who call me an Anti-Semite or Islamo-Nazi are in a word IGNORANT.........how could I be !!!!!!!!!.....Yes I am Anti-Zionist for good reason but that is not being Anti-Jew.

Much of what Israel do is extremely positive BUT there is a Dark Side which you seem oblivious to.......You and others could never stifle me because I stand PREDOMINANT TO THE TRUTH.......something the Possee should endeavour  to attain......it makes for a Happy,Caring Wonderful Life..........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.

Hoss I know you to be a Good Man,a very Good Man.....steve


----------



## Shusha (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> The Jews as a nation ... have performed way beyond every peoples in the world,Music,Business,Medicine,the Arts,Technology etc.,etc.,and have improved the life of mankind..Full Stop.
> 
> ...but with the advent of Zionism this barbarity towards the Palestinians ...



Steve, I'll be honest.  You fascinate me.  

On the one hand you acknowledge that "Jews as a nation" have improved the life of mankind and on the other accuse "Zionists" of barbarity.  

You do realize that "Jews as a nation" and "Zionists" are the SAME thing, yes?  

It would be so much more fruitful to have discussions with you if you based your comments on behaviour rather than labels.  Instead of dividing the Jewish people into "Jews who are part of the nation of Israel" and "Zionists" as though one is good and the other is evil, why don't you start talking about specific behaviours which you find problematic?

Why don't you provide some examples of Israeli citizens behaving badly and explain why that behaviour is inappropriate, problematic or evil?  Better yet, get off the whole "bad Jews" kick and provide some examples of Israeli government policy which you disagree with and discuss.


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews as a nation ... have performed way beyond every peoples in the world,Music,Business,Medicine,the Arts,Technology etc.,etc.,and have improved the life of mankind..Full Stop.
> ...


Some Jews believe in the awful Zionist Mantra,others don't.......Not all Jews are Zionists Shusha but the Zionists try to say they are....WRONG,a lot of Jews detest Zionism as you should fair well know by now.............................I have to give it to the Zionists the way they have tried to entwine themselves with Judaism to give the impression they are one and the same thing,...which of course it is not.

Shusha Jews/Judasium sic and Zionism.......is not the same at all as I have explained above and their in lies(the LIES) the mistake you make.steven


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 For the complete idiot that thinks some extremist hate site is reality  it says


 Israel has not publicly conducted a nuclear test, does not admit or deny having nuclear weapons, and states that it will not be the first to introduce nuclear weapons in the Middle East. Nevertheless, Israel is universally believed to possess nuclear arms, although it is unclear exactly how many.


Once again proving that you will believe any LIE that demonises the Jews. The Jews have never admitted or denied they have a nuclear arsenal, nor have they threatened any action involving nuclear weapons. All you have is hearsay and conjecture that is flimsy at best. Unlike the evidence of iran's threats to unleash nuclear missiles on Israel as soon as they get them


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 BULLSHIT ANTI SEMITIC RACIAL HATRED AGAIN


----------



## Eloy (Oct 14, 2016)

The Israelis do not do much for the Palestinians, that's for sure.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 WRONG as I could do a search on your post and tell you which hate site it was lifted from.

 ALL YOU POST IS RABID RACIST ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC RACISM AND TRY TO HIDE IT BEHIND ANTI ZIONISM, WELL THE COURTS ARE STARTING TO SAY THE NEW ANTI ZIONISM IS THE OLD ANTI SEMITISM GIVEN A NEW NAME.


 You would not know the truth if it jumped up and bit your arse. All you have, and it has been proven, is anti semitic race hate from the sites that peddle this crap. We have even posted the sites you frequent and get the "evidence" from


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










Have you managed to eradicate slavery from Oz yet, or do you still have your "boys" to do your dirty work ?

 Last I heard was that in the outback it is still rife


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...









 Because he is paid to deflect any thread that puts the Jews and Israel in a good light, his owners dont want to see this happen


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 By this one post you prove you know nothing at all about Israel, and that you get your data from the hate sites.

 ANTI ZIONISM IS THE NEW ANTI SEMITISM AND THE COURTS ARE TREATING IT THE SAME WAY


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

Eloy said:


> The Israelis do not do much for the Palestinians, that's for sure.








 What do the Americans do for the Canadians and Mexicans ?     When you answer they are not legally obliged to do anything then you need to apply that to Israel


----------



## rylah (Oct 14, 2016)

Eloy said:


> The Israelis do not do much for the Palestinians, that's for sure.



Israel just supplies them with electricity, water, sewage infrastructure, building materials, medicine and treats them in its' hospitals....gives them jobs with salaries 3 times higher than average- NOT MUCH AT ALL...


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I support Israel.  But totally against the Zionist agenda treatment of Palestinians.  What kind of people make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & concede land to them so they can remain in Israel?  And then those Zionists wonder why they are thanked with hatred & rocket missiles.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab nation ever treated Palestinians like you do.  History has proven king Hussein was right.  When will Israel's Zionists ever learn.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Eloy (Oct 14, 2016)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The Israelis do not do much for the Palestinians, that's for sure.
> ...


Actually, the Israelis limit water to the Palestinians in Gaza and have declared all the good water in the West Bank to be off-limits to the Palestinians there. "Israel is inflicting 'water starvation' on Palestinian communities ... with residents of all-Jewish settlementsn in the West Bank each receiving thirty times more water than their Palestinian neighbours. Meanwhile resistance to the Occupation is routinely punished by water closures and the destruction of water infrastructure, contrary to international humanitarian law."
In the West Bank and Gaza, Israel is using water as a weapon of war




Palestinian children in Gaza fetch water from a container (Reuters)


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2016)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









 BULLSHIT  the Israeli's are allocate half of what the arab muslims get, and still the greedy illegal arab muslim migrants want more. So they cut the water pipes and allow the taps to stay on soaking the desert with water. No left wing anti semitic site will ever tell the truth, and those who use them have no validity in what they say. The pictures that are taken by google show the swimming pools in the west bank and gaza full to the brim, and those in Israel are non existent. The only water treatment works damaged were those that were pilfered for steel pipes to make qassam rockets with, still out of commission because the P.A. refused to accept plastic pipes ( alkathene ) to replace the missing ones. If you are going to attempt to demonise Israel and the Jews at least get your facts right and use a source other than the neo marxist/islamonazi ones you are using


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2016)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


----------



## Shusha (Oct 14, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Actually, the Israelis limit water to the Palestinians in Gaza and have declared all the good water in the West Bank to be off-limits to the Palestinians there. "Israel is inflicting 'water starvation' on Palestinian communities ... with residents of all-Jewish settlementsn in the West Bank each receiving thirty times more water than their Palestinian neighbours. Meanwhile resistance to the Occupation is routinely punished by water closures and the destruction of water infrastructure, contrary to international humanitarian law."
> In the West Bank and Gaza, Israel is using water as a weapon of war
> 
> 
> ...



Water management strategies is a fascinating and complex topic in this area of the world.  Mismanagement of resources leads to catastrophic results -- such as the imminent failure of the Coastal Aquifer in Gaza due to over use.  Israel is a leader in developing new technologies.  

Unfortunately, people continue to demonize Israel with outright lies, partial truths and false narratives of Israel's nefarious treatment of Palestinians.  

Water is not the topic of this thread -- but I invite anyone who wants to have a REAL discussion about the water issues to start a thread and I will join you there.  Perhaps you can start with outlining what the government of Gaza's responsibilities were under the Oslo Accords for managing the Coastal Aquifer and the infrastructure needed to deliver the water locally and whether or not they lived up to those expectations.  You might also want to discuss how you think governments should handle water shortages -- where demand for water exceeds supply.  While you consider this -- you might also want to consider whether Palestine and Palestinians want self-determination and self-government or whether they want Israel to continue to provide and govern on their behalf.


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


SHOWS THEN HOW ZIONISTS THAT TERRORIST GROUP.......HAVE DEBASED ISRAEL


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


THEY CANNOT DENY BECAUSE THEY HAVE THEM,PRESENTLY THEY HAVE 80 Nuclear Warheads,YOU INSANE DIATRIBE MAKES YOU SOUND LIKE THAT OTHER IDIOT TRUMP.....My conclusion is>>>>YOU ARE BOTH FIRED


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




With all the different forums on the USMB Message Board, it is very telling how you always come here to besmirch the Zionists (anti-Zionism is the new anti-Semitism).  I don't think anyone but the anti-Semites worry about what happened in the 1600's to the 1800's when slavers were so prevalent in the Western Hemisphere.  However, people who put up such sites as Rense.com seem mighty interested in what happened hundreds of years ago only because there is something in those years in which they can blame the Jews, and then the anti-Semites keep on dragging up the same stuff they have read on hate sites..  No group of people have been perfect since the beginning of time, but you evidently want the viewers to think the Jews were so imperfect.  Why not focus on what is happening  to the rest of the Middle East where hundreds of thousands have been killed.  If you want to go back in history, why not tell us what happened to the people who were living in places like Egypt History of Jihad against the Egyptian Coptic Christians (640)  or Iran
History Jihad against Zoroaster of  Iran | Iranian.com  because what happened then is still happening today.


----------



## theliq (Oct 14, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I will repeat yet again to you Hoss that I responded to MJB's post in an accurate way.......I am not Anti Jewish at all BUT am totally against Zionism,that these people have managed to increase power within Israel(mainly with the growth of Synthetic Jews from overseas) only shows how they have undermined Judaisum sic and real Jewishness...I am not alone many Jews detest Zionism,which is well recorded.

I have a high regard for Jews past and present,clearly described in previous posts on this thread......Jews are no more or no less imperfect(as you put it) than anyone else(Zionism apart),so lets leave your inaccurate prose regarding this in the trash can,where it belongs.

As for your assumption I don't wish to talk about the disgusting treatment of the Coptics in Egypt or the Fazis in Iran,you again are sadly mistaken yet again,BUT do you really care about these people or is it just a way of white washing the despicable Zionist Terrorist treatment of the Palestinians.........But what and why would we even start???? considering you cannot accept the concept of dire treatment by Zionists against the Palestinians.

Sorry but until you and others grow a backbone and admit your treatment of the Palestinians is there any point.....by your own admission you proudly say you are a ZIONUT....separate the word and you get ZIONIST and NUT,both are an anathema to me.steve


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Just whom are you trying to kid, Steve, while you blabber on and on?  The only ones here who believe your nonsense are the other anti-Semites, the ones that you praise now and then for their posts.  There was no reason at all for you to drag up slavery on this thread.  There have been plenty  of others who were involved in the slave trade and who owned slaves who were not Jews,,but you had to zero in on the Jews.  I feel it is great that Israel helps poor Africans, and so should too.  Those Africans need all the help they can get.

You know what you can do with your "fake Jew" mantra.  Funny how many of the anti-Semites seem to drag this up from hate sites like they were experts in genetics.

How saving kids’ lives in Africa is Zionism


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








And still no actual evidence that Israeli zionists are terrorists I see. All you have is the words of a hate site that you are too cowardly to name


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Lots of hate coming from extremist left wing, extremist right wing and islamonazi sources is all you have, and many on here comment on your use of these sources. All you are is a waste of oxygen that could be better employed altering the flu virus.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 And were is the concrete evidence of this weapons then. Who has stated that Israel has these weapons in these numbers at these locations. All you have shown is conjecture, lies, propaganda and blood libels lifted from the internet. So rather than copy blindly what you want to see why dont you research the subject and find a real person that has seen the weapons and told the world they exist.

 Have you heard of the Samson option, that in this case is worked by islamonazi fears that Israel has "the bomb" and could strike at the heart of islam at any time. They dont have to have the weapons just the possibility they have the weapons


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 And anti zionism is the new anti semitism and you have just admitted that you are a racist Jew hater. All you have is the hate you read on the extremist web sites and cant answer even the simplest of questions about zionism. You refuse to give any definition of what you see zionism is and just project the lies you pick up from islamonazi propagandists. You refuse to accept that international laws work for the Jews and Zionists as much as they work for fatah and hamas. You refuse to accept that the arab muslims are the illegal immigrants and have no treaty granting them any of the land. You refuse to treat the majority of the Jews as you want the world to treat arab muslim terrorist scum


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






DUE TO PHEO'S CONTINUAL ridiculous abusive AND malicious  replies,I have to take a personal stance against him by NOT RESPONING  TO HIM  ,


----------



## Eloy (Oct 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ...  The only ones here who believe your nonsense are the other anti-Semites, the ones that you praise now and then for their posts. ...


Not everyone who agrees with Steve an anti-Semite.




Hossfly said:


> I feel it is great that Israel helps poor Africans, and so should too.  Those Africans need all the help they can get. ...


We all what is behind an obscene gesture of help by the Israelis for people in Africa when on their doorstep is third world impoverishment caused by them in Gaza and the West Bank, including East Jerusalem.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 In other words you have been busted and shown to be a rabid LYING POS ANTI SEMITE


 Yes anti zionism is the new anti semitism and the courts take a dim view of scum like you.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ...  The only ones here who believe your nonsense are the other anti-Semites, the ones that you praise now and then for their posts. ...
> ...








 Care to translate that from gibberish into English ?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ...  The only ones here who believe your nonsense are the other anti-Semites, the ones that you praise now and then for their posts. ...
> ...


That's a crock of putrid shit and you know it. You're spouting Arab propaganda. Take a number and go to the rear of the line.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ...  The only ones here who believe your nonsense are the other anti-Semites, the ones that you praise now and then for their posts. ...
> ...


Obscene gesture helping poor Africans???  Yes, you and Steve belong in the same category so keep on trying to fool people.   Has anyone seen the Africans trying to destroy the State of Israel?


----------



## Eloy (Oct 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


They are busy enough destroying each other.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



He is a hate monger. He has a history of making racist remarks against Indians.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Stop being a parasite. Do your own work, freeloader  No one gives a rat's ass whether you believe someone or not. It is you who purposely lies on this forum in threads after threads.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > All over the world Israeli contributions to better lives are found.
> ...



Essentially, Israel is passing on to Africa a portion of aid money it receives from the US. So actually, it is US which is helping Africa.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...









Careful throwing those rocks in your glass house.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



On this forum, I have defended blacks, Chinese, Muslims, whites, Jews  and Romas. My record speaks for itself. I do not need your certification.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Essentially, Israel is passing on to Africa a portion of aid money it receives from the US. So actually, it is US which is helping Africa.


For obvious, reasons we defer to you on rape. Politics and finance are altogether other matters.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Essentially, Israel is passing on to Africa a portion of aid money it receives from the US. So actually, it is US which is helping Africa.
> ...



We get it. You have a fantasy of getting raped. Just take it easy though. We do not need to hear about it on every thread.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Why don't you admit that you have no compassion for the poor Africans who need help?


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Sure looks that way.  At least  Israel cares about them


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Whoever had your account before may have, but lately you have been prone to irrationally when it comes to China, and vulgar outbursts of antisemitism.


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


YES I'd take on the Zionist Filth in Court and Win,just because Americans are so frightened by the Zionist/Israel........We are not.....I note during this Pantomime you call an Election that both Hillary's and Trumps daughters are married to Zionists........I say Zionism should be regarded as a War Crime,because that is what they are Terrorists...I await the Zionistas Scuds to rein down on me.............Bring it On.....theliq


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Did you ever have sex with your avatar because you sound THAT stupid.


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Scud 1,ELIMINATED.............................as for sex with a beast,I'll leave to the Zionists.....But Your Avie,maybe...LOL

Not Stupid,just bringing the Zionists out into the open


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









Emo-clown


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You don't have to bring Zionists out into the open; they're proud of who they are.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Why don't you admit that you have no compassion for the poor Palestinians who need help?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Why don't you ask their leaders why they pilfer all the money handed to them.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You write like a Zionist.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


And you did NOT respond to my post.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I do have compassion for the people, not their leaders. Their leaders should be hanged or shot.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You sound like a violent person.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Thanks, I thought I was getting soft in my old age.


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


YAWN as usual


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


So stop talking to yourself.


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Eloy,No Hoss is a good man..steve....Though he can be influenced by Sythetic Zionists


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



"Sythetic"?


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Delusion is a terrible thing


Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Deliberately Man Made,the originator of Zionism by the way was an ATHIEST JEW


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Whose family was being destroyed by the wonderful non-Jews.
Any other insights?


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Could you explain your comment in plain English please........what on Earth are you jabbering about...steven


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Your ignorance is worthy of nothing more than ridicule.
Self-hating Scum such as yourself are too full of revisionist history to allow actual facts to enter into your fermented brain-cells.


----------



## theliq (Oct 16, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


How TYPICAL OF THE SYNTHETIC ZIONIST,TYPICAL ABUSIVE RESPONSE..........they do this to impair critics to desist from calling these Zionist Terrorists what they are>>>>>>>>Murdering Filth...BUT theliq is far too intelligent to take a backward step against these HORDES....grow a backbone and act like a Real Man Indie and just Admit you have tried to ELIMINATE THE Palestinians.....BUT YOU cannot because you basically are GUTLESS COWARD WITH A BIG BAD MOUTH.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Indeed, I am sure religion has little to do with Israel being a "Jewish" state. There is nothing particularly Jewish about how the Israelis treat the Palestinians, nor the gay nightlife in Tel Aviv, nor the secular entertainment such as the Eurovision Song Contest. Gili and Galit, God help us.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...








How can the truth be racist then, do answer as I could do with a laugh.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Care to provide some evidence of these alleged "zionist terrorists". Like who called them terrorists with the authority to do so, who have they murdered bearing in mind that responding to acts of war and terrorism is not murder.

 IF AS YOU CLAIM YOU ARE INTELLIGENT YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THROUGH THE LIES ON THE HATE SITES AND NOT USE THEM AS EVIDENCE.TIME FOR YOU TO GROW A BRAIN AND START LOOKING AT THE FACTS AND NOT THE HATE PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...









What are you rambling on about. Does this mean that you are "unamerican" because you no longer follow the teachings of the founding fathers and allow all night drinking, porn shows, gay pride, million man march, killing, sex outside marriage and the list goes on. What ever you dream up for the Jews I can counter 10 fold using just recent news reports, not hate sites like you have to


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 In other words you cant prove your claims and are saying that you are a liar.   

 EVERYONE LOOK VIKRANT IS TELLING THE WORLD HE IS LYING


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...







Have you ignored the posts showing that Israel cant use US aid in that manner, and what Israel is doing for Africa. Are you jealous because you cant get your hands on all that money ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...









 And still you throw your stones in your glass house


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 And you have the fantasy of being the rapist, just as long as there are at least 5 of you to hold the person down


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Nope you would lose as you would be seen as the new anti semite hiding behind anti zionism and would be made an example of.   As for the rest of your rant it is nothing but anti semitic Jew hatred and racist incitement.



ANTI ZIONISM IS THE NEW ANTI SEMITIC NAZI MANTRA


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...









 His avatar has more intelligence than he does


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 They are and the are proud of what they have achieved. A homeland for the Jews and the ability to defend it against anti semites and anti zionists.


It is the nazi scum like you that refuse to come out in the open as you know you will face hatred and ridicule by the civilised world


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









They dont need much help to kill themselves of, and if we did help you would be claiming it was a genocide. When the arab muslims calling themselves filastins help themselves then the world might start helping them. While they resort to violence and terrorism they will get no help other than from neo marxist stooges and goons.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









 By telling the truth, showing that you realise you are fighting a lost cause


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









 And you sound like a brainwashed neo marxist stooge, that would be dumped and denied if ever you were arrested carrying out orders


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






This is what happens when you use pschycotic substances to try and stay awake, yiu yawn a lot and lose your mental faculties


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...








 How would you know as you dont even know what a zionist is yet.




 ANTI ZIONISM IS THE NEW ANTI SEMITISM AND THE MANTRA OF THE NAZI'S AND NEO MARXISTS


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






The concept of Zionism has been around since the time of Moses, are you saying he was an atheist ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 Dont want to read the truth do you, that your kind have been mass murdering Jews for the last 2000 years. Robbing from them, raping their women and using them as slaves, now they have turned and are fighting back you dont like it as you could be hurt.  

The post was clear enough for even a first generation illiterate migrant like yourself to understand


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


On the other hand, the Muslims States ARE particularly Muslim...Murdering each other on video by the millions.
Yes, those Muslims are to be admired...by morons.


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 16, 2016)

So much to talk about regarding Israel's worldly contributions to better lives.  What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?


----------



## Eloy (Oct 16, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> So much to talk about regarding Israel's worldly contributions to better lives.  What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?


With the Israelis one must always ask, what is in it for them?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > So much to talk about regarding Israel's worldly contributions to better lives.  What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?
> ...


How about "survival in a part of the world occupied by practitioners of a viciously hateful politico-religious ideology".


----------



## Shusha (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> With the Israelis one must always ask, what is in it for them?



Oh yay!  Another old school anti-semitic trope.  Its just like the Middle Ages around here.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 16, 2016)

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > So much to talk about regarding Israel's worldly contributions to better lives.  What are some Palestinian contributions to the world?
> ...








 Says who, is this the latest mantra doing the rounds on the neo nazi hate sites.   You do realise that Nazi's said the same things in the 1930's and many were executed as a result..............


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Well, has any people invented better bomb straps than Palestinians?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


They practically invented sky jacking.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Your posts amply demonstrate that you are an illiterate buffoon. You lack basic knowledge of political science and resort to kindergarten level debating style by asking for links when you should be able to do your research yourself. Answer this: are you lazy or corrupt or both? 

Sky is blue  I can go and fetch a link for you or you could step out and look up and find out for yourself


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 16, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That is your opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Everyone is free to read your recent posts and decide for themselves.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 16, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Eloy (Oct 16, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > With the Israelis one must always ask, what is in it for them?
> ...


It is a calumny to call me "anti-semitic".


----------



## theliq (Oct 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


SURE DUMBO.....Zionist political violence - Wikipedia

www.takeourworldback.com/zionistcrimes.htm     READ IN FULL AND READ TWICE

There are hundreds more but as a footnote I will mention that NITANDYARWHO's FATHER BEN-ZION MILIKOWSKY was secretary to ZE'VE "VLADIMIR"JABOTINSKY who founded the ZIONIST TERRORIST MOVEMENT.

AND HOW COME BIBI's surname is NIT AND YAR WHO and his fathers was MILIKOWSKY

You see Pheo,as a SCHOLAR of all things Jewish I always tell the Truth and Facts about TERROR AND THE BANAL TERRORISTS THE ZIONISTS

UNLIKE YOU,YOU FEEBLE LIAR,I DONT DO PROPAGANDA(LIKE YOU) JUST THE TRUTH AND FACTS..........GOD HELP YOU

I am talking and exposing Terrorist Zionists here the Synthetic Jews


----------



## Shusha (Oct 17, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I said you used an old school anti-semitic trope.  You can choose not use them, you know.  Do you need a checklist so you can avoid them in the future?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...








 ISIS ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...









 The sky has no colour, what you see is the different radiation colours as they cease to exist to the human eye. Blue being the last one.


So when will you attempt to prove your claim, or will you just deflect and derail because you know you cant


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 From your wiki link ( written by another anti Zionist )

 During the 1920 Nebi Musa riots, the 1921 Jaffa riots and the 1929 Palestine riots, Palestinian Arabs manifested hostility against zionist immigration, which provoked the reaction of Jewish militias.[2] In 1935, the Irgun, a Zionist underground military organization, split off from the Haganah.[3] The Irgun were the armed expression of the nascent ideology of Revisionist Zionism founded by Ze'ev Jabotinsky. He expressed this ideology as _"every Jew had the right to enter Palestine; only active retaliation would deter the Arab and the British; only Jewish armed force would ensure the Jewish state"_.[4]

Not it clearly says that the Zionists responded to attack by the arab muslims ? ? ?

Your second link is one of the many anti Zionist hate sites that LIES to reel in idiots and morons like you.



 Having to punctuate and intersperse with capitalisation shows that you are losing the plot and know you no longer have a leg to stand on.

It has been my pleasure to show that once again you are a LIAR and use the HATE SITES for your source of information


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...







 Not when you trot out antizionist/antisemitic buzz words that are as old as Jew hatred itself


----------



## Eloy (Oct 17, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


I do not know what you are writing about.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



It is against forum rules to bring in family references, you uncivilized crook. No wonder you and The Dripping Poop find common grounds.


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Yes but they sure are fun to  play with.  How can we get more of them here?


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 17, 2016)

Getting back to the subject, I sure hope the Pali supporters will bite on this one.

Top 22 ways Israel aided Africa in last three years


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...








 You are using an anti semitic phrase from the beginning of time and trying to pass it of as something new. It has resulted in many people facing arrest for racism


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







Were is this then as what I wrote is a common term for someone who runs away when beaten by his/her betters crying for help. Like spoilt brats do if they are faced by a little kid who is a better fighter


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 17, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Put am advert on islamomorons-r-us and see how many turn up


----------



## theliq (Oct 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


you mean(Put AN advert etc


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 18, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...








 Typical islamomoron picking up on a typo because that is all you have


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 18, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Getting back to the subject, I sure hope the Pali supporters will bite on this one.
> 
> Top 22 ways Israel aided Africa in last three years



Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Mummy?


----------

